# Gentoo whois client.

## anfpunk

I have to use whois pretty much everday at work, and I've been using Gentoo's (currently 4.6.6).   A coworker has a red hat box and it shows a double query I guess you could say of nameservers.  If you do whois ns.domain.com it will show the information for the DNS server if it's a registered DNS server.  It will show 2 queries of it.  One that is currently on the net and one against the Authoritative server.  I looked through the man and -h and could not get this to work.  Any suggestions?

----------

## patan

Is this what you're looking for?

```

emerge jwhois

```

----------

## GreenDragon

I have problems with whois 4.6.8

```

# whois 62.5.205.130

% This is the RIPE Whois server.

% The objects are in RPSL format.

%

% Rights restricted by copyright.

% See http://www.ripe.net/ripencc/pub-services/db/copyright.html

%ERROR:106: no search key specified

%

% No search key specified

```

How repare it?

----------

